# Darth Bubbles, the unexpected journey



## scampers4010 (Apr 19, 2015)

I never imagined myself getting into the whole aquarium craze, and yet, here I am. It all started while browsing around Petco with my mother the day before my birthday. My sisters were begging for a puppy or a kitten, but what caught my eye were the small cups on a display.

Obviously, the little fella caught my attention and soon after that, as some members of the forum know already, I found myself walking out with the little guy and a .5 gallon tank. I found out later through ya'll that the tank was a sham and soon after, little Darth found himself in a new 10 gallon home. 

I'm beginning this journal to keep tabs on myself and the unexpected journey ahead as I learn more and more about the exciting world of fish keeping... and just to have something to look back on in the future. 

That being said, the 10 gallon has an unofficial divider, a brand new heater, and is still awaiting a filter. No news on the little Petco fish I fell in love with , but I hope he recovers from his illness so that he may find home in the other half of this lonely tank. ~


----------



## scampers4010 (Apr 19, 2015)

4-26-2015

No news on the new little guy. Looks like little Darth might be an only child for the week. On the bright side, he finally has his first filter! He hated it at first, swimming here and there and everywhere the moment his water began to move, but he seems to be doing fine now. :lol:


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Can't wait to hear more about Darth!


----------



## scampers4010 (Apr 19, 2015)

This little fish. Every time I come into my room and sit down he's hiding somewhere. A few moments later, I turn to look and he's swimming back and forth at the front of his tank. He makes me smile :-D


----------



## scampers4010 (Apr 19, 2015)

WELCOME HOME, SORA!

The empty side of my divided 10 gallon was making me sad, so I made a trip to the local Petco. Browsing their selection of bettas today, I came across four dead bettas, which I brought to the attention of the cute guy at the aquarium counter. ;-)

Fearing for the lives of the rest of the poor little bettas sitting there, I grabbed onto a white and blue betta that looked the healthiest of all their selection. The poor little guy made it home with me and is a little bloated and a lot sideways, but he is swimming around his .5gallon quarantine tank a little bit (I know it's small, but I can't risk him accidentally giving something to Darth and I'm a broke college kid.). Hopefully some aquarium salts and clean and conditioned water will do him some good and he'll make it into the 10 gallon.

Poor little guy.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks like the little dude might have a little fin melt going on there. Clean water should help that, and if it doesn't seem to get better I believe AQ salt helps (but it's been a while since I've treated anything, so you should do some background on that) He's absolutely gorgeous, and the name is wonderful! I hope he'll be as happy as Darth!


----------



## scampers4010 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah, the little guy is definitely not feeling great, but he doesn't look too far gone to be saved. I'll definitely look into it fin melt and be changing his water frequently to make sure it's clean. I'm just praying I'm not too late for him


----------



## scampers4010 (Apr 19, 2015)

Great news! Little Sora is no longer sideways when you stops swimming! The bloating hasn't gone down yet, poor little guy, but he's definitely feeling much better than he was. :3

Darth; on the other hand, is doing great as usual. I think he has a grudge against this poor divider though. XD


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Yay, I'm so happy to hear that Sora is feeling a little better! Hopefully he'll stay on the mend!


----------



## scampers4010 (Apr 19, 2015)

Today is the day! Little Sora is cupped and floating on his freshly cleaned side of the tank. Darth is so curious about the other side of the divider, but he's definitely better off not knowing. XD

I'm so glad little Sora made it, but now, looking at the two of them in the tank, it makes me curious. They're both supposed to be double tail males, but there's definitely a difference in Darth's tail.

Anyway, I got some photos of the two, Darth was being such a camera hog today! Sorry about the flash, their home in in the dark corner of my room. Also, more photos of Sora soon! Didn't think the cup was his best angle.


----------



## bserrano2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow Darth has such a beautiful shade of green!

Glad to see Sora is doing well


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Darth is such a lovely shade of green. <3 Would need some flare pictures to be sure, but he almost looks like a rosepetal or a feathertail/DT cross.


----------



## scampers4010 (Apr 19, 2015)

The boys are doing great today. I love watching the two of them as their personalities shine.

Darth hides when I'm not in my room, but the moment I show up he swims back in forth in the front of the tank, almost showing himself.

Sora, on the other hand, is a shy little fellow so far and hides in the back behind plants, for the most part. He also likes to swim against the divider - which annoys Darth. He's a troublemaker for sure. Going to have to look into getting him his own tank once I come across the funds. 

Now for the exciting part, PICTURES!!


----------



## scampers4010 (Apr 19, 2015)

So today I discovered the source of sideways Sora. It's that dang filter. I turned it off to feed him because the filter decided to eat his food annnnd the moment it stopped, he was swimming normally. I did some research and it sounds like I can baffle it using a plastic bottle, so the next goal is to get my hands on one. Poor thing, no wonder he sticks to the bottom of the tank.

On another note, he has finally discovered the joys of the crocodile cave I got him. It's funny though because it just looks like it ate him. 










I also discovered today that the pellets are too big for his tiny mouth so, I have to cut them. Darth, on the other hand, is a relentless monster that'll eat whatever I give him. 

This betta bug is one of the best things that's happened to me. I love it.


----------

